# Last clear coat job



## RyPremierPainting (Jan 31, 2015)

One coat sanding sealer, two coats urethane should have been only one but some people on the crew couldn't figure out how to get it to
cover .


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful. Nice to see the carpenters make some nice tight cuts in there too!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks great. What products did you use?


----------



## RyPremierPainting (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes they were great carpenters. I can't remember which brand we used on this job it was during the fall, but it was an oil based satin finish poly.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RyPremierPainting said:


> Yes they were great carpenters. I can't remember which brand we used on this job it was during the fall, but it was an oil based satin finish poly.


How about the sanding sealer?


----------



## RyPremierPainting (Jan 31, 2015)

Gough said:


> How about the sanding sealer?



I believe it was zinsser seal coat.


----------

